# Drunken nat



## Wandering Man (Feb 5, 2016)

I sat alone in the almost deserted restaurant, chomping on a so-so burger. The gnat settled on the uneaten half, hoping I wouldn't notice.

But I did. A wave of my hand, and off he flew.

A few more bites, and I was ready for a swallow of beer. Bringing my glass to my mouth, I noticed a spec floating on top.

Of course, the gnat. If this were water, I'd request a clean glass.  But, this is beer. Over-priced hotel-restaurant beer.

I grab my spoon and scoop the gnat out, convincing myself that the alcohol will kill any undesirable germs. The spoon and the presumably dead gnat go on the table.

I drink my beer, eat my burger, and watch in astonishment as the gnat slowly makes his way to the top of the spoon.

He struggles off the spoon's bowl and down onto the table.  I can't tell if his knees are wobbly, but he manages a pretty straight line.

And then he just stops. I eat some more, watching my dinner partner try to sober himself.

I wonder what would happen if I waved my hand at him.  Would he just sit there?  Would he fly off in a wobbly path?

So I wave my hand and he leaves remarkably fast for a drunken gnat. Of course his flight is wobbly. But then, I think; I've never known a gnat to fly in a straight line, anyway.

A few minutes later, my dinner companion buzzes my face one more time. Probably just to say goodbye.

And then I am alone again. Sitting in a mostly deserted restaurant, eating a hamburger, sipping a beer.


----------



## Cran (Feb 6, 2016)

nat = gnat (it's one of those silent G words, like gnu and gnome). 

A nice, light bit of flash. Easy to read and digest.


----------



## Wandering Man (Feb 6, 2016)

I knew that little bugger was up to no good. 

He stole my g's!


----------



## Kevin (Feb 6, 2016)

Nice bit of whimsical reality. JAS... try it all in present tense


----------



## Wandering Man (Feb 6, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Nice bit of whimsical reality. JAS... try it all in present tense



Like this?

Drunken Gnat
I sit alone in the almost deserted restaurant, chomping on a so-so burger. The gnat settles on the uneaten half, hoping I don't notice.

But I do. A wave of my hand, and off he flies.

A few more bites, and I’m ready for a swallow of beer. Bringing my glass to my mouth, I notice a spec floating on top.

Of course, the gnat. If this were water, I'd request a clean glass. But, this is beer. Over-priced hotel-restaurant beer.

I grab my spoon and scoop the gnat out, convincing myself that the alcohol will kill any undesirable germs. The spoon and the presumably dead gnat go on the table.

I drink my beer, eat my burger, and watch in astonishment as the gnat slowly makes his way to the top of the spoon.

He struggles off the spoon's bowl and down onto the table. I can't tell if his knees are wobbly, but he manages a pretty straight line.

And then he just stops. I eat some more, watching my dinner partner try to sober himself.

I wonder what would happen if I waved my hand at him. Would he just sit there? Would he fly off in a wobbly path?

So I wave my hand and he leaves remarkably fast for a drunken gnat. Of course his flight is wobbly. But then, I've never known a gnat to fly in a straight line, anyway.

A few minutes later, my dinner companion buzzes my face one more time. Probably just to say goodbye.

And now I am alone again. Sitting in a mostly deserted restaurant, eating a hamburger, sipping a beer.


----------



## Winston (Feb 6, 2016)

Fun tale.  Lucky gnat.  I wanna beer bath.

Reminded me of Panama.  So many mosquitoes, a bunch would land in our rations.  We were too tired to pick them out.
That's extra protein, right there.


----------



## EmmaSohan (Feb 9, 2016)

Cute. I thought it was well-written -- the tone was great.


----------

